# Hi all



## hadgy (Dec 15, 2007)

Newbie here just wanting to say hello,not sure if this is the right place to be or even the right forum to post in me and my dp are looking for a private donor to use at home using AI,had one go a yr ago but it was BFN  i know we wont find a donor in here but like to read of other peoples stories in the same sort of situation as us


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Hadgy
Welcome to the thread. I used a friend and we discussed it.  I found once you start talking about your intentions men do come out of the woodwork offering sperm.  Best of Luck
L c


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Hadgy,

Welcome to the boards! I'm sure you'll find an absolute wealth of advice and information here as you go through your conception journey, not to mention friendship. 

We used a known donor too, and will be using the same guy again when we decide we're ready to start trying for number two. At the moment our daughter is not quite two months old yet, so we're just making the most of enjoying her now she's finally here. We found our donor through one of the gay parenting forums (Rainbow network I think - he responded to our ad). We had to weed out some rather strange and suspicious characters but we eventually found two decent guys, met with them both and chose one. He's been great, sticking with us for over two and a half years of trying, going out of his way to be available to us when we needed him. (In the first year we tried we used a friend but that fell through after a while.) He's not going to have any involvement, but we're remaining in contact. We met up with him a few weeks ago so he and Ember could meet and we will again at some point, though not for a while, and he's happy with this level of contact. We're very lucky to have found someone that fitted with our choices so well and who has been so reliable. (And I can now say with conviction that he helps make truly gorgeous babies.  )

Good luck with your journey to parenthood. Hopefully it won't be nearly as long as ours was.

Gina.


----------



## hadgy (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for your replys

Congratulations on Ember what a beautiful name for a gorgeous girl  

I hope we can weed out the good from the bad we have been on rainbow network will post tonight and a couple of other places  Our first try was with our friends donor (worked first try for them they have a 2 yr old little girl) unfortunatly it didnt work and now we have moved 300 miles away from him   We would be happy to keep in contact with the donor and let him have updates etc   We havent got any male friends that would help us unfortunatly so will have to go the ad online route fingers crossed we find someone but having somewhere to have a winge and a chat occasionally is good


----------



## hadgy (Dec 15, 2007)

Hiya all

We arent having much luck on the donor front   and my sister has announced today she is pregnant again i am really happy for her and really happy to be an auntie again but cant help feeling a bit jealous  

From a feeling sorry for herself Claire


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi there!

Missed your posts before    . Just wanted to pop on and give you a   . The whole donor situation can be incredibly frustrating, It is true what JJ says though, when you talk about it they do have a tendency to pop out of the woodwork...ours did and we have known him for years. There is another website that Rach used, she doesn't post as much now, but someone might know what the website was? Any offers girls

Don't worry about feeling jealous either, it is totally natural, pregnant women have been known to send me into a right 'hump' in the past, any pregnant woman.. Keep going for it, you can get fantatsic support on here, it has really helped me over the past year!

Good luck and hope you feel better!

Emma


----------



## hadgy (Dec 15, 2007)

pem said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Missed your posts before   . Just wanted to pop on and give you a  . The whole donor situation can be incredibly frustrating, It is true what JJ says though, when you talk about it they do have a tendency to pop out of the woodwork...ours did and we have known him for years. There is another website that Rach used, she doesn't post as much now, but someone might know what the website was? Any offers girls
> 
> ...


Thank you am feeling a little better today and hopfully more positive,i wish someone would come out the woodwork for us but really dont know many men  lol

Any other websites would be great have posted on rainbow and over the rainbow.

Thanks again

Claire xx


----------

